# What causes prolapse?



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 5, 2011)

Judging by other threads, it sounds like tortoises may be susceptible to intestinal or genital prolapse. I'm glad there are remedies available, but what causes this problem in the first place? Better to prevent, if possible.


----------



## Neal (Jun 5, 2011)

Everything I have researched, it's mostly related to inadequate hydration. In my case, I think the retailer kept the tortoises too dry causing the tortoises to build up bladder stones that were to big for the tortoise to pass, the pressure likely caused the prolapse.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a chameleon that had a prolapse of one of his hemopene, his was due to the fact that when he got his bits out, it over stretched and then couldn't get it back in, it can also be cause by MB, dehydration and wrong diet.

When I get clients come in with one ( the reptile) I soak the rep in warm water, check to make sure it's not got necrosis,the with a cotton wool bud with Vaseline on I slowly push it back in,

The problem is once it has happened it will happen again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2011)

It is usually caused by straining (and straining, and straining!!). Maybe the tortoise has parasites, or a large stone he's trying to pass, or even constipation.

In the case of a penis prolapse, it is sometimes caused by the tortoise just figuring out he has one (for the first time) and bringing it out to play with. 

I had a Yellowfoot tortoise with a prolapse. While the vet was working on trying to get it back in, he/she passed a really large (large for the size of tortoise) round rock. And in the process, many smaller rocks also came out. These were like aquarium gravel...smooth, polished rocks. Its been several months, and still the tortoise passes some rocks in his/her poop almost every time.


----------

